# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Medico-Sociaal Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Medico-Sociaal Centrum
Moorkensplein 14 
Borgerhout


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Medico-Sociaal Centrum.*

----------

